# Wood Vs. Rebreakables?



## Kwiter (Dec 31, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, what are your thoughts on Board breaking? 
Wood or Rebreakable boards?


I'm leaning toward rebreakables  as they DON'T deplete the limited wood supply of earth but certainly Rebreakables are not traditional enough for some and are made from what appear to be non recyclable materials.

Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 31, 2006)

I like rebreakables for the consistency, but I like wood for the tradition and uncertainty of difficulty. As far as pine... I live in Oregon, we plant 3/1 for the trees that are cut, and the ones cut generally aren't old growth, but the ones that have been planted. So, I'm not very concerned with the #2 pine boards... I just use them as wall art, or kindling for someone's fireplace.

Wood.. grows btw. I've helped plant in the past, it's a great way to spend a day, dropping in 6" seedlings .


----------



## Kacey (Dec 31, 2006)

Dave Leverich said:


> *I like rebreakables for the consistency, but I like wood for the tradition and uncertainty of difficulty.* As far as pine... I live in Oregon, we plant 3/1 for the trees that are cut, and the ones cut generally aren't old growth, but the ones that have been planted. So, I'm not very concerned with the #2 pine boards... I just use them as wall art, or kindling for someone's fireplace.



I think Dave has this nailed - rebreakables are more consistent, wood is more uncertain.  I will add to this, and say that wood is, in some ways, more forgiving - rebreakables *must* be hit very precisely on the join, while wood can be broken away from the center if you hit the grain hard enough.  It all depends on your goals, what you're doing, and how good you are at it.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dave Leverich said:


> I like rebreakables for the consistency, but I like wood for the tradition and uncertainty of difficulty. As far as pine... I live in Oregon, we plant 3/1 for the trees that are cut, and the ones cut generally aren't old growth, but the ones that have been planted. So, I'm not very concerned with the #2 pine boards... I just use them as wall art, or kindling for someone's fireplace.
> 
> Wood.. grows btw. I've helped plant in the past, it's a great way to spend a day, dropping in 6" seedlings .


 

Dave you said it better than I could have said


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dave Leverich said:


> I like rebreakables for the consistency, but I like wood for the tradition and uncertainty of difficulty. As far as pine... I live in Oregon, we plant 3/1 for the trees that are cut, and the ones cut generally aren't old growth, but the ones that have been planted. So, I'm not very concerned with the #2 pine boards... I just use them as wall art, or kindling for someone's fireplace.
> 
> Wood.. grows btw. I've helped plant in the past, it's a great way to spend a day, dropping in 6" seedlings .


Thanks for hitting on a point that drives me nuts...

People complain about the use of paper because trees are cut down to make it.  (What about rag-pulp paper?)

People complain about the use of lumber in a variety of industries.

None of them seem to be noticing that most lumber and most paper is made from wood grown specifically for the purpose!  Or that there is actually, at least according to some research, more forestland in North America today than there was prior to European colonization.

Now...to get on topic...  I've played with the rebreakable boards before.  I didn't particularly like them, but that's just personal opinion.  Lumber gets too expensive for me to do much breaking, and there's the whole issue of what to do with the remnants when you're done.  And I think there are other ways to achieve much the same result in terms of testing/proving power.  I'd suggest getting a couple of rebreakable boards, giving them a try, and making your own decision.  

I do use breaking occasionally, often as a confidence builder, and sometimes to stress the importance of proper technique and body alignment.  (If I'm doing breaking... I actually prefer to use 2x12s, not 1x12s that seem so common...)


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 31, 2006)

Personally, I use rebreakables with my students for a number of reasons.  

In the long run, they are a lot cheaper than wood, they are more consistant, and they are much cleaner to use.  

I only use wood once a year with my students.  I use wood as my Christmas gift to them.  This year I spent a little over $100 on pine boards that I brought home, cut, boxed up, and brought with me to the school.  Then they broke them in roughly two hours, I boxed them back up, and now use that $100 dollars worth of wood as kindling.  It's kind of a waste.  I prefer pulling the rebreakables out every so often.  It's much easier on my wallet.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2006)

Kwiter said:


> Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, what are your thoughts on Board breaking?
> Wood or Rebreakable boards?
> 
> 
> ...




As with any interferrence fit there will be variations in manufacturing.  Also there will be wear and tear on these interfaces.  It might take a whole lot of year, not sure as I do not own one. But I do not like the fit issue. I have used one before and if it was set up just a little off angle it made it much harder to break. To me the point of breaking is confidence not to make splinters, assuming one presecribes to the theory of breaking. I was also able to get it so it broke real quick and easy. 

I prefer wood. I respect others might not like it, for the splinter issue and clean up. 

To me it is a personal decision.


----------



## still learning (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello, We have two different brands of rebreakables....both are excellant.

For Demo's and testing we use the pine woods, mainly because we do several hits almost the same time. Plus the Professor wants us to break the wood instead.

Because rebreakables are made of plastic, the material is harder feeling than wood.  Wood is softer to hit, does not require to be hit in the middle too (like above).

Beside fire woods, we also use the pieces and shape them into practice knives. Lots too! 

For home practice?  Rebreakables are great to use, over and over and over again. Your hands will take more beatings than wood. Always use some kind of glove for protection.

.........Just my thoughts on this.....Aloha


----------



## pstarr (Jan 1, 2007)

By the time you've broken your rebreakable several times, you've more than paid for it (if it had been wood)!


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 2, 2007)

Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks for the insight , I think I'll go for some Rebreakables to try out and yes they will mainly be used for a confidence booster for the kids.


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks for the insight , I think I'll go for some Rebreakables to try out and yes they will mainly be used for a confidence booster for the kids.



Just be prepared to have to pound them like hell to get the two halves of the rebreakable back together! I use a wooden mallet for this purpose, and running a bar of soap a few times up and down the surfaces at the join of the board helps a bit, but it still takes a good deal of work...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 2, 2007)

exile said:


> Just be prepared to have to pound them like hell to get the two halves of the rebreakable back together! I use a wooden mallet for this purpose, and running a bar of soap a few times up and down the surfaces at the join of the board helps a bit, but it still takes a good deal of work...


It depends on what kind you use.  For kids, I like the ones with the pegs that come in different colors, representing different thicknesses of boards - because they can be further individualized by offsetting the two pieces.

For adults, the tan ones that slide together are good - but I've never had to use a mallet to get them together; I just line up the grooves, put one end on the ground, and lean on the other one.  They may slide a little jerkily the first few times, but they do slide.


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2007)

Kacey said:


> For adults, the tan ones that slide together are good - but I've never had to use a mallet to get them together; I just line up the grooves, put one end on the ground, and lean on the other one.  They may slide a little jerkily the first few times, but they do slide.



Maybe it's just the particular one I'e got. I've tried the slide-in approach just the way youdescribe, but after an inch or so it jams and I have to fetch the mallet. I'm not sure what the longevity of these boards is, but it looks to me as though it'll take a major fraction of the board's life before it slides together willingly... if it _ever_ does. But I might just have gotten a strangely machined one. It's pretty stiffsupposedly the equivalent of two one-inch boards, which corresponds fairly closesly to the breaking difficulty, so far as I can judge...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2007)

I like wood for the forgiving nature that it has.  However for long term
price you just cannot beat a rebreakable board.


----------



## zDom (Jan 2, 2007)

I like wood.


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 3, 2007)

For the hard to refit I've a nice Rubber Mallet, I guess I'll finally have a use for it, tried to use for Anesthesia for the Mrs when she was pregnant but think she woulda beat me to a pulp with it in the delivery room ;-)

Skennen Peace.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 3, 2007)

That did bring up an interesting side-thought, which brand of rebreakables...

The first ones I used was back in 86, a full inch thick and solid plastic. I think they weighed about 40 pounds each ;p. Those were the slide-in style, break-mate's. Worked well, but technology moved on.

The new ones I use are the ones seen here:
http://www.karatesupply.com/martial_arts_boards.htm

I love these for the fact that you can pick by board color/difficulty. 

#2 pine is still my favorite though hehe.
Although... a nice patio brick is hard to pass up


----------



## searcher (Jan 3, 2007)

I and my students break a bunch, but only for demonstrations and on the occasional test.   We don't actually break very much stuff in class.   We instead, do a lot of training and conditioning of the hands/feet to prepare for breaking.   I don't have any re-breakables, even though I have given them thought.   Most of my students are now moving on from wood to pavers.   I wonder why they don't make re-breakables pavers?  LOL.   It would save me from making more flower beds with the remains.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

Im with zDom, I like wood of course I havent broken any yet those damn trees are big, I keep hitting them but I have yet to break one. 

Otherwise I recommend re-breakables


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2007)

searcher said:


> I and my students break a bunch, but only for demonstrations and on the occasional test.   We don't actually break very much stuff in class.   We instead, do a lot of training and conditioning of the hands/feet to prepare for breaking.   I don't have any re-breakables, even though I have given them thought.   Most of my students are now moving on from wood to pavers.   I wonder why they don't make re-breakables pavers?  LOL.   It would save me from making more flower beds with the remains.



I actually do have a rebreakable brick, manufactured by the same outfit that produced my rebreakable boardit's supposed to be at least as tough as a real house brick. I've not tried to break it yet...funny, that! :wink1:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 3, 2007)

I've got a rebreakable red brick... ick.

A Grand Master friend of mine gave it to me, I think because he didn't like it either heheheh.

The issue I find with that one at least, is the lack of mass. When you break cement and those other materials, there's a speed of the material breaking... a mass exchange as they get out of the way etc. Not exchange, but power transfer etc, but I hope you get what I'm saying.

Without making a rebreakable as heavy as the brick it's emulating, it just doesn't feel right to me.

With the broken pavers, simply use them for artistic sidewalks .
I still remember when I first got to break the broken halves that my instructor had done. What a great memory.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 3, 2007)

I prefer wood by far but for cost effectivness the rebreakables are the way to go.  But the rebreakables don't break the same as wood thats for sure.  Also be aware of the rebreakables that are arched.  As mentioned they can be a PITA to put back together.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 4, 2007)

The question was not yet answered......Which brands are prefered?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 5, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> The question was not yet answered......Which brands are prefered?


I haven't found a preferred brand yet.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.karatesupply.com/martial_arts_boards.htm

Not sure who makes them, but Century sells them. Any school can get a decent discount.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> The question was not yet answered......Which brands are prefered?



My rebreakable was manufactured in Korea, with no identifable brand. Will check that out at my local TKD store (two minutes drive away from my house, which makes it nice and convenient) and let you know. It's a good boardhas dense rubber sheeting on both sides to protect your handbut it was pretty pricey.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 6, 2007)

exile said:


> My rebreakable was manufactured in Korea, with no identifable brand. Will check that out at my local TKD store (two minutes drive away from my house, which makes it nice and convenient) and let you know. It's a good boardhas dense rubber sheeting on both sides to protect your handbut it was pretty pricey.


 
I'd grately appreciate your help on that, sir.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I'd grately appreciate your help on that, sir.



Will check them out tomorrow---as I say, it's an easy two minute drive, and there's some stuff I need to get there anyway. More when I have some additional info...


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone bought the ones from Karatedepot.com? Any good, Crap fine?

Nia:wen Thank you.

These are NOT for a Dojo BTW, just for my daughters to use at home ;-)

Skennen Peace


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 6, 2007)

Almost forgot, was watching something on E! last night, talk soup I think it was called, and Danny Bonaduce showed up, seems the host has bad mouthed him a few times on the show. He showed up with his usual slightly psycho act,  the host was holding up "impenetrable"
 wood boards and Danny Bonaduce was smashing them , then the host broke a few over Mr Bonaduce's head was fairly entertaining.

Danny Bonaduce won the Shows Lifetime train Wreck award or something like that.

Skennen Peace.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Almost forgot, was watching something on E! last night, talk soup I think it was called, and Danny Bonaduce showed up, seems the host has bad mouthed him a few times on the show. He showed up with his usual slightly psycho act,  the host was holding up "impenetrable"
> wood boards and Danny Bonaduce was smashing them , then the host broke a few over Mr Bonaduce's head was fairly entertaining.



My _guess_ is the boards weren't made from teak or ebony... 

BTW: IcemanI checked out those rebreakables I mentioned at my TKD storeturns out they come packaged in clear plastic with no brand name; BUT, the store owner told me they get the boards from an outfit called MTI Trading in California, which imports them from Korea. They're a really good board...


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 6, 2007)

Naaah they were pine or maybe even preperfed ala Stunt boards

Shoulda had some Spun Sugar bottles to break over his head too eh?

Skennen Peace.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Naaah they were pine or maybe even preperfed ala Stunt boards
> 
> Shoulda had some Spun Sugar bottles to break over his head too eh?
> 
> Skennen Peace.



Boy, you really want to see this guy _hurt_, it sounds like! :wink1:


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 6, 2007)

Spun Sugar "Glass" Breaks easily, it's what they used in the movies or did back in the old westerns. looks like glass but is fragile.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Spun Sugar "Glass" Breaks easily, it's what they used in the movies or did back in the old westerns. looks like glass but is fragile.



Yah, I've heard about it before. Actually I've seen it demonstrated as some science center or other that I took my son to.  There was a demonstration of breaking-a-bottle-on-someone's-head along those lines... very impressive, but kind of funny to imagine all those old barfight scents with people clobbering each other with this somewhat stiff cotton candy....


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 7, 2007)

exile said:


> Will check them out tomorrow---as I say, it's an easy two minute drive, and there's some stuff I need to get there anyway. More when I have some additional info...


 
Were you able to check them out? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Were you able to check them out? Inquiring minds want to know



Hi Icemanyes, look at my post #31 in this threadI'll PM you just so you don't miss that post (or this one!)


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 7, 2007)

exile said:


> Hi Icemanyes, look at my post #31 in this threadI'll PM you just so you don't miss that post (or this one!)


 
Thank you, sir!


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Thank you, sir!



You're very welcome! 

I'll post the MTI Trading address on this thread, just in case more people are interested in these boards. I've seen a few other kinds, but these seem to me to be the best quality so far... maybe that occasional stiffness in reconstructing them after a break is a price you have to pay for better quality (tighter fit from better machining, or something like that)?


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

Folkshere's MTI's homepage, with their street address and other info.

http://www.tigerstrike.com/catalog.htm

The rebreakables I like can be ordered through them. I'd very much like to know what you think of them, any of you who wind up buying one or more from them.


----------



## phlaw (Mar 23, 2007)

Just curious, how long do rebreakable boards remain consistent?  I would think they would get easier to break the more you use them?


----------

